
Trump to Sign Executive Order Suspending Many Foreign Work Visas - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/22/world/coronavirus-updates.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

------
randompwd
you linked a generic coronavirus update page, which at this exact point in
time happens to have news(below the fold) about visas as a sub story. this
will not last long.

thehill has good write up:
[https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/503914-trump-
to-...](https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/503914-trump-to-sign-
executive-order-suspending-certain-work-visas-through)

